# How often



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

How often do you take your chi's on walks? 
I mean actual walks not just potty walks?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx gets two long walks a day that does not include potty breaks. We usually go for a walk in the morning after breakfast and morning routines. Then we go for a walk in the evenings too. 
Jaxx loves his walks and it helps him not bounce off the walls too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am lucky enough to have a large fenced in yard so I let mine out to run randomly throughout the day while I watch. The hounds and the chis love to play and burn energy


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a nice size fenced in yard, Ike loves to run the whole back yard. I am ashamed to say we only go on one short walk, trying to make it longer.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I let my furballs out the back to run around the garden. Before KC came into the picture Dexter didn't stay out long outside but now that she's in his life they're always chasing each other around. I sometimes take them both out to see the bf so we get our walks and sometimes to the park all together and they have a,blast


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

At least one long walk a day - often 2 long walks


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I walk my girls everyday to every second day. We walk for about an hr  people r always surprised how far they can walk  we live on a farm so they hav plenty of space to run. I find walking along the rd also helps with their nails  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey gets 3 or 4 or a day, totalling about 3 hours. She is super high energy, if she doesnt get the excercise she needs, i sure know about it!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Honey gets 3 or 4 or a day, totalling about 3 hours. She is super high energy, if she doesnt get the excercise she needs, i sure know about it!


She should come on a walk with us - if my lot don't get out I'm sure they would honestly bounce off the walls!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby gets between 2 and 4 hours of walks each day. Less during the week, more on weekends. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine get 2 long walks a day and are in and out of the garden most of the day


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

My dogs get 1 - 1 1/2 hrs of walk/run per day. Then they are let out to run the yard, and we play ball. That's just before breakfast! They're in and out to the yard all day. They could probably stand to go for a 2nd run in the evenings, but I just let them out to run and zoom around the yard right before bedtime. Then they come in and Stella and my lab Maggie do a little wrestling, and then they spread across the living room and pass out until I round them up to go to bed.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Leash walks? Not often lately due to the winter weather!! So, I instead opt for each of their meals, to carry their plate around the yard a few laps. I increase speed etc. giving them a good workout; and they get rewarded with their meal. It helps them burn energy, stay focused, and even if it's cold and rainy I still have each and every one at my heels. I actually find exercising a pack to be much easier than individually!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bella has now built up her endurance up to 4 hours per day, split into 4-5 
daily walks. Chanel right now gets 5-6 hours, but during warmer weather up to 
8 hours per day, just like my boys. First walk is at 4am, then lunch, then after
hubby's work, then before bed time. It's a way of life that works for us, both
the pups and we benefit greatly. I've been missing out on some walks lately
due to my pain, but I can't wait to get some strength and walk more, I'm
going crazy, I miss our long walks, they are truly mentally and physically
stimulating.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG!! I feel mean lol! I don't think pearl would make it much further! Ruby would prob love it thou!! I might hav 2 make more effort!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, I look slack compared to LS!

During the week we do 20 mins in the morning and about 3 days a week 20-30 mins again after work, just depends how late I have to work back.

On the weekends we do a 45 min plus walk both days and sometimes a second short walk if I have time and they don't look tired. We love doing outings on the weekends to the beach or the country or some gardens in the city that have nice trails. The pups get so excited when they get to go on trips in the car, they absolutely love it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep in mind, I have difficult dogs, all have issues except for Chanel. So they
truly benefit from the exercise. And we are in an apartment, without a yard, 
so the only way for them to go outside is on-leash walks. Also hubby & I are
both nature enthusiasts, we much rather walk then go to movies, restaurants,
etc, it's just pure heaven for our whole family, which is why we do it. I think
that all dogs can benefit from walks, and ideally I recommend 3 walks per day.
The time of each walk depends on your dog's endurance level and physical
health. For those who wish to walk more often with their Chi, do it slowly,
give them time to build up endurance, add only 10 minutes or so to each walk
for a week, then another 5 and so forth, let the dog get used to it slowly but
surely, don't push them to walk 2 hours if they are used to 20 minute walks.
Also I strongly recommend to bring water on all walks, no matter what the
weather is like, also for long walks a tiny snack can come in handy, a little
mini energy boost, this is especially helpful for tiny Chis.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

At the moment my Zeta is recovering from bronchitis so she isn't aloud out in the cold!!! 
She had been seriously poorly for over 6 weeks - now she is aloud on the treadmill ( I have a professional dog one) the vet said a few mins twice a day to start with and OMG she is so much happier in herself  if she gets in the room where the treadmill is I find her just stood on it waiting lol .. It's so great to slowly get "my" Zeta back as we all thought she wasn't going to make it !! 

Exercise is so important for dogs


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> She should come on a walk with us - if my lot don't get out I'm sure they would honestly bounce off the walls!!!


Oh i think she would wee herself with excitement if we met your lot on a walk hehe!  

I bet it helps having so many dogs though right - they must play lots and burn off some energy? x


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Keep in mind, I have difficult dogs, all have issues except for Chanel. So they
> truly benefit from the exercise. And we are in an apartment, without a yard,
> so the only way for them to go outside is on-leash walks. Also hubby & I are
> both nature enthusiasts, we much rather walk then go to movies, restaurants,
> ...


+1

I, too have dogs that NEED exercise. We walk no matter the weather (so long as it's safe, of course). I am currently building up Stella's endurance to longer running b/c that is what my labs prefer to do. She loves it, but since she's take ~6 steps for their one, she gets tired faster. So we have slowed down and walk more during our outings. I have been looking at backpacks so we can continue on when Stella wears out, but not force her to push too hard. This hasn't happened yet, but we usually just head home when she starts to have trouble keeping up. 
She (and my choc lab, Maggie) definitely need the running, though! She has a lot of JRT in her, and her energy can go through the roof! I fear for my home and the lives of my kitties on the days we can't go outside (slight exaggeration... the kitties are fine, please do not panic).


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

I walk Butterbean probably five or six times a day. At least one of those is usually quite long. The others vary. Butterbean won't do just potty breaks, though. She won't even go in our yard any longer. A trip around the block is the minimum for her to do any "business."


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't have my chi pup yet as she was only born 2 days ago, but when she is old enough she will be started off on the 5 mins rule. When she is an adult she will get the same as my lhasa and shiddie. Two 40 min walks a day minimum. I have a good sized fenced in garden for off lead excercise. She will never be carried around in a bag. She will be allowed to be, what she is.....A dog, and enjoy everything a dog should.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Oh i think she would wee herself with excitement if we met your lot on a walk hehe!
> 
> I bet it helps having so many dogs though right - they must play lots and burn off some energy? x


Oh yes they play loads and burn of energy BUT the more they run & play the fitter they get and have more and more energy  I LOVE it


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

One a day until my most recent hospital stay...now walking has become painful but I am still walking on my good days. We go to the park and he runs off lead and he has a ton of fun. He also hates the snow so last time I had him out he ended up refusing to move.. very embarrassing.

I always play with him indoors though, throwing toys and playing tug even on painful days.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MMS said:


> +1
> 
> I, too have dogs that NEED exercise. We walk no matter the weather (so long as it's safe, of course). I am currently building up Stella's endurance to longer running b/c that is what my labs prefer to do. She loves it, but since she's take ~6 steps for their one, she gets tired faster. So we have slowed down and walk more during our outings. I have been looking at backpacks so we can continue on when Stella wears out, but not force her to push too hard. This hasn't happened yet, but we usually just head home when she starts to have trouble keeping up.
> She (and my choc lab, Maggie) definitely need the running, though! She has a lot of JRT in her, and her energy can go through the roof! I fear for my home and the lives of my kitties on the days we can't go outside (slight exaggeration... the kitties are fine, please do not panic).




Haha, do not worry I understand...I have two Basenji boys...very similar to
Jacks regarding temperament, but worse, lol.  So, have you found the back
pack you wanted?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

crap I already replied to this thread.

Oops.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im afraid Im very much a fair weather walker! I tend to take mine out in pairs as its safer and in the winter often its just a 30 minute road walk, although yesterday the sun actually appeared and I was out for an hour with each set.
TBH mine dont enjoy walking in rainy, windy conditions and 2 of them are beyond miserable in the cold weather so we go out more often and for longer once the spring arrives properly!


----------

